# Names for magic users



## ArenRax

I have compiled a small list of names to be used for magic users.
Magister
Mage
Wizard
Witch(the actual witches not harry potters name for female wizards)
Warlock
Druid
Shaman
Sage
Templars(maybe)
Paladins
Summoner
Necromancer(eh there is also pyromancer sooo these are only used when they specialize in one magic)
I can not remember what the name for Holy magic users is., besides being call a priest.

I also need help of thinkin up words to use on the Magic users who are honored by the magic council as being the most powerful.
also the ranks of Magic users would be nice, its hard to compile em.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I'm using the words weaver and channeller for two different versions of magic users in my setting. Someone who's able to do both might be a wielder - but I haven't actually had a need to make up a name for those yet.


----------



## Laurence

I always liked the name Ritualists in Guild Wars!

Weaver was a good one.

If anyone remembers any good ones for healers I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Ireth

Biomancer is one I've used for healers, kind of the lighter side of necromancy.


----------



## Saigonnus

I have been toying with rune-based magic; in essence, the runes to conjure a spell must be written on some sort of medium... For them, I use the term enscribers. Another sort of magic is basically taking the natural magical energies of the world and transmuting them into something else. Transmuters are what I refer to them as.

Another option would be to make something up. For one of my races; the Hara'Ruhk or treebrothers, those that can use magic are referred to as Shur'Aras or Fire Spears. That way I don't need to use something as cliche as "wizard" or "mage".


----------



## ArenRax

In my world its Guild based and there a lots of different magic so i do need different names.Lots of things have guilds, smithing,mages,wizards,Warriors, and Alchemy Guild.


----------



## SM-Dreamer

I'm used mystic in the past. (n. a person who claims to attain, or believes in the possibility of attaining, insight into mysteries transcending ordinary human knowledge)


----------



## ArenRax

Saigonnus said:


> I have been toying with rune-based magic; in essence, the runes to conjure a spell must be written on some sort of medium... For them, I use the term enscribers. Another sort of magic is basically taking the natural magical energies of the world and transmuting them into something else. Transmuters are what I refer to them as.
> 
> Another option would be to make something up. For one of my races; the Hara'Ruhk or treebrothers, those that can use magic are referred to as Shur'Aras or Fire Spears. That way I don't need to use something as cliche as "wizard" or "mage".



ive been toying with Runes and wards as well. ive also been calling Mana and Arcane 2 seperate magical energies. same with Dragons and Demons.
I also rememberes what light users are i called i think, Clerics, although that could be for Healers and support based magic users


----------



## Laurence

Since magic is a made up concept anyway, I made up my own name for the 'magic' in my story! There is only one race who uses it, so the word is in their language.


----------



## The Construct

*Thaumaturge* is the general term I use, with different terms for specialised users. Including:

Theurge; interacts directly with magical energy
Alchemist; uses chemicals and herbs to achieve magical effects
Artificer; constructs arcane devices
Astromancer; examines the stars to find pathways to other realms
There are other subsets of those and words for different professions they take, but those are the main ones.


----------



## Trick

The Construct said:


> Astromancer; examines the stars to find pathways to other realms



A favorite of mine also 

Don't forget Archmage. Or Arch-...anything. Gives a little weight to the lesser titles.

I have played with words from old Germanic and Slavic languages and came up with:

1. Welthari - One who wields - For a type of very structured, nearly scientific magic. There are various disciplines denoted by prefixes.
2. Voloky - One who believes - For a faith-based magic with no limitations beyond imagination except that it might kill you should you go too far.


----------



## Asura Levi

I've used many names in the past but recently I settled with Arcanist. 
I also refer to magic as Arts, so I can have an Arcane Arts Academy (damned be those Alliterative Names)


----------



## Hainted

Wizard- Someone who studies magic and practices it. 
Witch-Someone who "convinces" the spirits inherent in everything to obey them.
Sorcerer- Someone who has bargained with magical being to gain magical ability
Conjurer- Someone who fakes magical proficiency for financial gain.

From there it depends on specialization or who they work for so for example

An Enchanter is a Wizard who focuses on creating magical objects while an Artificer is an Enchanter with a rich client list and a Informational Thaumaturgist (or I.T.) just maintains the magic mirrors and Akashic crystals most businesses rely on for communication and information retrieval and a Incantation Handler or Wage Mage is a low paid worker who only knows one spell to enchant(like making magic mirrors)


----------



## K.S. Crooks

sorcerer, temptress, enchantress, enchanter, caster, spellbinder


----------



## Laurence

I find it odd that so many people use the term 'magic' in their stories yet don't use 'magician' for people who use it. 

The term 'magician' may conjure up images of real world fakery but, when naming something wonderful in your story, isn't half the fun trying to shape people's perceptions of words?


----------



## Russ

You make an interesting point Laurence, that the "fraud" element of the word magician is really one from our world, although it and its antecedents have been used that way from before the time of Christ.  I also get your point about the fun to shape people's perception of language.

However people have really ingrained reactions to certain words and language, and it is a lot of work to change their perception of a word, and it might not work turning it into a distraction from your tale.

Personally if I have something wonderful in my story I look for words in English that will convey or invoke that wonder in my reader without making them stop and think about the language.


----------



## ArenRax

what are the names for healers?
I read the Dungeons and Dragons dungeon master 2 book and i learned of the name Loremaster.
define how you will.

I know Ireth posted Biomancer and then theres Cleric which i think is one of there names. and of course the name healers but ive never seen any others.


----------



## Noldona

Using the latin prefix for something and -mancer is the standard way of coming up with names for casters who specialize in a specific aspect. For example:

Pyro - fire
Cryo - ice
Necro - death
Bio - living things
Astro - the stars
Chrono - time

Find a good latin root word list such as https://www.learnthat.org/pages/view/roots.html, and build your own names.


----------



## Ireth

Noldona said:


> Using the latin prefix for something and -mancer is the standard way of coming up with names for casters who specialize in a specific aspect. For example:
> 
> Pyro - fire
> Cryo - ice
> Necro - death
> Bio - living things
> Astro - the stars
> Chrono - time
> 
> Find a good latin root word list such as https://www.learnthat.org/pages/view/roots.html, and build your own names.



Those are Greek prefixes. The Latin is as follows:

Fire: Ignis
Ice: Crustallus
Death: Mortis
Life: Vita
Star: Stella
Time: Tempus


----------



## Noldona

Ireth said:


> Those are Greek prefixes. The Latin is as follows:
> 
> Fire: Ignis
> Ice: Crustallus
> Death: Mortis
> Life: Vita
> Star: Stella
> Time: Tempus



I stand corrected. Despite my dabbling in constructed languages, I am not a linguist.


----------



## ArenRax

i might be able to think of somthing using Vita, and maybe ill try using a foreign language as well.


----------



## Laurence

I think these prefixes are common enough that anything as simple as Vitans or Vitics would paint the right picture for most fantasy readers.


----------



## Reilith

For now I am using Mage as a common magic user, with Wizard being the higher title when a Mage is already very skilled. Away from that I have separate names for types of magic they use and names for the users. Some are common word like Summoner, Healer etc. while for others I've dug up some more interesting ones - for example for a user of telekinesis I've named them Psychokineth and replaced the word 'telepathy' with 'psychokinesis'.


----------



## Addison

With my magic users I have a solid system.

A trainee, or student, is generally called a Caster until he or she picks a discipline. Wizards and Witches are those who weren't naturally born with magic. They're ones who spent years studying and practicing to master the craft. Warlocks and Hags are their evil counterparts with the boost of being aligned and bound with an evil source. 

A mage, in my world, is a Caster whose magic is disciplined to a T. A Hearth-Mage for example has magic restricted to the home. To cleaning, healing, cooking etc. 

So when it comes to naming really think on the type of magic you're putting in your world and let it tell you the name itself.


----------



## Reilith

I later on actually decided upon using Archemage/Archmage for the highest title and drop the word Wizard entirely, as it doesn't work for all genders and the role is not gender bound. As for trainees I use 'Apprentice Mage', 'Apprentice' for short, until they finish their education. I will probably have some Shamans later on as magic users and priests of Nagas.


----------



## Hainted

Actually Wizard is gender neutral, as is Witch,  but writers still cling to this trope.


----------



## Reilith

I knew about witch, but not for wizard. Good to keep in mind, but I still prefer the other one. Wizard is such a common word for a magic user. Mage is too but it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## ArenRax

I like Hiro Mashima's use of Wizard in his fairytail manga. he breaks his up into Holder Magic and special ability magic. also theres the Celestial keys in which you create a contract with that celestial spirit and use the key to summon them. theres also Lacrima which store magic and is used in other ways as well.

I like to use Archmage as my most powerful mage but I would like to come up with something different for the most powerful wizard.


----------



## Russ

"Witch" is a very complicated word, with a very complicated history.

It means very different things in different contexts.

But no matter "which" way you cut it...it is a powerful word with deep connotations.


----------



## Hainted

Reilith said:


> I knew about witch, but not for wizard. Good to keep in mind, but I still prefer the other one. Wizard is such a common word for a magic user. Mage is too but it has a nice ring to it.



 I've never liked mage and only use it to describe a low-end user with little skill or only enough magic to do a specific job. (Wage Mage)

and witch is  a complicated word, but in my opinion is still applicable to any person regardless of how they identify.


----------



## Asura Levi

I've used a couple of times 'Adept' to indicate someone that is, well, adept to use magic but without any training. I would say it is pretty much a stage underneath your apprentice.


----------



## Kazu_Arrowsoki

I like to user the term "Caster" as a general term for all magic's, as almost all magic's are directed in some direction. And with specialty terms I would convert the title to something alone the lines of "Elemental Caster" for one who specializes in elemental magic's, but for one who specializes in a selected element I would use the term "Terra Caster" for one who specializes in Earth Magic's. I could also go a step further and and use the term "Crystal Caster" or "Gem Caster" for one who specializes in Precarious Stone Magic's that deals in jewelry crafting.


----------



## Azaraiha

Arcanist
Sorcerer
Warlock
Wizard
Conjuror
Maestor
Enchanter
Castor
Cleric
Druid
Shaman
Magus
Magi
Diviner
Foreseer
Seer
Prophet
Soothsayer


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

I like the term conjurer, I like envisioning an old man with a long beard dressed in loose, purple robes with slippers, summoning random objects and creatures. 
 "Billy, fetch me my unicorn horn, will you?"


----------

